# Fernbedienung Tasten frei belegen



## n3un (1. Dezember 2007)

hallo,

ich habe eine Fernbedienung von medion.
Frage ist es möglich diese auch zu nutzen ohne diese mediacenterversionen?

Es ist ein USB RF Remote Receiver und eine RF Remote Control Fernbedienung.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine idee?
Gibt es die möglichkeit diese mit anderen Programmen anzusteuern und die Tasten frei zu belegen. Dies allerdings unter Windows XP.... das es unter Linux geht weis ich.


----------

